# Six Nations - Bilbao



## EdwinV (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm heading to Bilbao next week for a couple of weeks. Does anyone know of any pubs that are likely to be showing the Six Nations games?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

EdwinV said:


> I'm heading to Bilbao next week for a couple of weeks. Does anyone know of any pubs that are likely to be showing the Six Nations games?


Try Googling in Google España Irish pubs Bilbao. There are a few.


----------



## EdwinV (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you


----------

